
Simplifying Parallel Apps for C++, Parallel Bzip Using RaftLib WithPerf Comparison - jcbeard
https://medium.com/@JonathanBeard/simplifying-parallel-applications-for-c-an-example-parallel-bzip2-using-raftlib-with-performance-f69cc8f7f962
======
CaptainKrunch
Looks like they did a search comparison with Spark awhile back, don't see the
code for that one though. Maybe it's in some state of code rot. Just
downloaded and ran the example though, seems to work well...just wish the
bzip2 interface were the same.

